# QJ Pillowed 3x3 vs Mini Maru



## timeless (Jul 9, 2011)

*Megaminx QJ vs QJ Pillowed 3x3 vs Mini Maru or etc*

Which one is better quality? 

i dont care about size btw


----------



## masteranders1 (Jul 9, 2011)

I haven't really heard about the QJ Pillowed 3x3. I'd say to get the Mini Maru because you know you're getting a good cube, instead of a newer cube that would have varied opinions. It would probably be more available as well. The 'stickers' on the Maru aren't paint, they are stickers. You may be confused with the Diansheng or Mini Diansheng.


----------



## timeless (Jul 9, 2011)

masteranders1 said:


> I haven't really heard about the QJ Pillowed 3x3. I'd say to get the Mini Maru because you know you're getting a good cube, instead of a newer cube that would have varied opinions. It would probably be more available as well. The 'stickers' on the Maru aren't paint, they are stickers. You may be confused with the Diansheng or Mini Diansheng.


 
yah the qj is kinda a unknown cubes, but does the mini maru cut corners? cuz the QJ doesnt even cut


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 9, 2011)

I fail at reading. Didn't see the "mini".


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 9, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> They are both kinda bad... but between the 2 I would say the QJ. The Mini Maru is nothing but a Rubik's brand with an adjustable core.



Fail.


----------



## timeless (Jul 9, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Fail.


 
can u explain more?
well i got more options but dx doesnt offer much decent cubes


----------



## masteranders1 (Jul 9, 2011)

timeless said:


> yah the qj is kinda a unknown cubes, but does the mini maru cut corners? cuz the QJ doesnt even cut


 
The maru cuts a little bit, nothing too impressive, but still good.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 9, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Fail.



Yes... I fail at reading. Didn't see the "mini".


----------



## timeless (Jul 9, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Yes... I fail at reading. Didn't see the "mini".


 
oh its not the maru of what u described


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jul 9, 2011)

Pillowed QJ is way better, mini maru its just too small, and you can lose it very easily, just like I did; that little qj comes at a nice, still not that speedsolvable size..
and no, it has stickers, sort of crappy stickers.


----------



## timeless (Jul 9, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> Pillowed QJ is way better, mini maru its just too small, and you can lose it very easily, just like I did; that little qj comes at a nice, still not that speedsolvable size..
> and no, it has stickers, sort of crappy stickers.


 
icubemart said the stickers are nice in his review tho but idk he says everycube is good in all his vids lol
well if its speedsolvable size what can fit my hand that is a bit bigger on dx site?
cant find anything good beside maybe megaminx qj? any recommendation?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 9, 2011)

The Rubik's brand or even any other mini cubes are uncomparable to the quality of Maru mini. It's hard to describe, but its turning quality is speedcubing-standards despite its size, and, if adjusted right, never pops with 1-square corner-cutting capability.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jul 9, 2011)

timeless said:


> icubemart said the stickers are nice in his review tho but idk he says everycube is good in all his vids lol
> well if its speedsolvable size what can fit my hand that is a bit bigger on dx site?
> cant find anything good beside maybe megaminx qj? any recommendation?


idk, if you are going for a small 3x3 you should decide between pillowed QJ, or alpha micro, both are nice small cubes.
but if youre going for any cube, try getting an official event cube, like sq-1 or megaminx.


----------



## timeless (Jul 9, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> idk, if you are going for a small 3x3 you should decide between pillowed QJ, or alpha micro, both are nice small cubes.
> but if youre going for any cube, try getting an official event cube, like sq-1 or megaminx.


 
problem is www.dealextreme.com doesnt label the cubes with the brand names
also their shipping is sometimes not too good, so i don't wont to spend too much money on them, maybe 10$ max?
just search iq on the site and ull see most cubes


----------



## timeless (Jul 9, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> The Rubik's brand or even any other mini cubes are uncomparable to the quality of Maru mini. It's hard to describe, but its turning quality is speedcubing-standards despite its size, and, if adjusted right, never pops with 1-square corner-cutting capability.


 
does the recycle plastic u were talking about affect the mini marus too? yah ill probably get the maru since the qj can barely corner cut


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 9, 2011)

I dont see why people still bother buying non DaYan cubes


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 9, 2011)

timeless said:


> does the recycle plastic u were talking about affect the mini marus too? yah ill probably get the maru since the qj can barely corner cut


 
did you not ever read any of my post? I said that NOBODY uses impure plastic nowadays.


----------



## timeless (Jul 9, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> I dont see why people still bother buying non DaYan cubes


 
i would buy them but shipping from dealextrem aint safe and im not risking my money for it
so im sticking with a cube thats cheaper

got any recommendation beside those cause dx doesnt offer many decent cubes


----------



## timeless (Jul 9, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> did you not ever read any of my post? I said that NOBODY uses impure plastic nowadays.


 
well can the size slow down turning even tho it can corner decently? i saw someone sub 10 with it LOL
for the qj according to icubemart says its fast turning but doesnt rly corner cut


----------



## timeless (Jul 29, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> The Rubik's brand or even any other mini cubes are uncomparable to the quality of Maru mini. It's hard to describe, but its turning quality is speedcubing-standards despite its size, and, if adjusted right, never pops with 1-square corner-cutting capability.


 
i read that u said the maru mini uses nylon core for black/white ? is that true? what about the other colors?


----------



## Speedcubesusa21 (Jul 29, 2011)

DealExtreme is safe but there shipping just isnt that great. Personally I like the QJ 3x3


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 29, 2011)

timeless said:


> i would buy them but shipping from dealextrem aint safe and im not risking my money for it
> so im sticking with a cube thats cheaper
> 
> got any recommendation beside those cause dx doesnt offer many decent cubes


 


timeless said:


> well can the size slow down turning even tho it can corner decently? i saw someone sub 10 with it LOL
> 
> for the qj according to icubemart says its fast turning but doesnt rly corner cut


 


timeless said:


> i read that u said the maru mini uses nylon core for black/white ? is that true? what about the other colors?


 

do they allow this on UPSB?


----------

